# charts per hour



## jmcpolin (Mar 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any input on what coding charts per hour should be?  I understand that each element is going to be different, surgery, E&M, diagnostic radiology vs interventional.  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## cthompson1446 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Charts per hour*



jmcpolin said:


> Does anyone have any input on what coding charts per hour should be?  I understand that each element is going to be different, surgery, E&M, diagnostic radiology vs interventional.  Any input would be appreciated.



I have seen 20-25 charts per hour in some position descriptions posted by different employers.


Hope that helps!


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 21, 2012)

is that just E&M?


----------



## rmickalich (Mar 21, 2012)

Personally, I think productivity should be determined by the average coder per facility, because it should be dependent upon the coding/abstracting applications and EHR.  I have seen EHR with a font size of 8 and I find it impossible to code 22 charts/hr. when I am squinting to view a chart.  Here are some common standards that I have seen:

ER 16-24
OP/OBS 4-6
SUR 6-8
IP 4
ED Facility E&M 12
ED and Office -Pro E&M 20
Ancillary 20


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

